# محرك كهربائي على الهدروجين



## tanji12 (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
بهده الطريقة هل استطيع ان اشغل محرك كهربائي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nz4fw8wkm8&feature=related
وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 أغسطس 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بهده الطريقة هل استطيع ان اشغل محرك كهربائي
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nz4fw8wkm8&feature=related
> وشكرا


وعليكم السلام
ماذا تقصد بمحرك كهربي تحديدا؟


----------



## tanji12 (28 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
اقصد بمحرك كهربائى هدا المحرك





وشكرا للاجابة


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 أغسطس 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم
> اقصد بمحرك كهربائى هدا المحرك
> 
> 
> ...


نعم تصلح تلك الطريقة
وعليك تحديد ما تحتاجه من وقود الماء و وعمل الحسابات اللازمة مثل محرك واحد سلندر 150 سم فى 3000 لفة بالدقيقة 

فان كان محرك ثنائي الاشواط فالعدد = 3000 لفه 
وان كان رباعى الاشواط فالعدد = 1500 لفة بالدقيقة

والحسابات الاخرى اللتى قد شرحتها فى موضوعات وقود الماء لتحصل على افضل النتائج


----------



## tanji12 (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ساطلع على الموضوع


----------



## الساحر (30 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك............


----------



## tanji12 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

كم احتاج من لتر في الدقيقة من الهدروجين لتشغيله وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 سبتمبر 2009)

tanji12 قال:


> كم احتاج من لتر في الدقيقة من الهدروجين لتشغيله وشكرا


 مشكورا تحديد الطلب 

هل هيدروجينﻻ فقط ؟
ام وقود الماء الهيدروكسي ؟؟

هل مع الكربراتير ؟

ام بدون الكربراتير؟

هل مع مساعدات اخرى ام بون محفزات ؟


هل المحرك ثنائي الاشواط ام رباعى الاشواط 

ماهى سعه المحرك اللترية ؟؟

ماهى عدد لفاته ؟؟

كل تلك عوامل تزيد او تقلل الهيدروجين المطلوب


----------

